# SU Toggle Clamp



## Steve Maskery (10 May 2006)

Does anyone have a Sketchup model of a toggle clamp I could have, please? There isn't one in the 3D Library.

I'd make one myself, but I have a few busy days ahead and I want it NOW!

TVM
Steve


----------



## gidon (10 May 2006)

Hi Steve
http://www.turbosquid.com/FullPreview/I ... /ID/151301
I've tried importing it and it works ok - needs a little cleaning up though.
I've uploaded it here too:
http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/ ... 1e9e2b3532
May be of use.
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## Steve Maskery (10 May 2006)

Excellent!
TVM

Steve

Edit - and now another version:
http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/ ... aac54d0c2e


----------

